# [xfce/kde] dual screen

## jotake

Bonjour, 

J'utilise XFCE comme environnement graphique avec un écran 24" en 1920x1080.

J'ai depuis peu un deuxième écran en 24" à disposition. J'aimerais donc pouvoir utiliser les deux écrans de manière indépendant et non en bureau étendu.

Sous xfce j'arrive assez aisément à avoir deux bureaux indépendants cependant les bureaux virtuels ne sont pas indépendants.

Je m'explique:

Bureau n°1, écran de gauche firefox en plein écran et écran de droite un terminal.

Si je passe sur le bureau 2, le terminal sur l'écran de droite disparait... 

En effet chaque Bureau virtuel a son propre écran 1 et 2

J'aimerai en faite avoir deux écrans  totalement indépendant avec chacun ses propres bureaux virtuel... est-ce possible ?

J'ai voulu tenter l'expérience sous kde, et la je n"arrive même pas à avoir autre chose que du bureau étendu !

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

----------

## kwenspc

Je crois pas que ce soit possible sous xfce, kde ou gnome.

Il me semble que ça l'est sous awesome, faut juste trouver une config tout prête ou la coder soit-même.

----------

## jotake

Après quelques recherche awesome à l'air effectivement de supporter cela, mais je n'ai nullement le temps de chercher la bonne configuration... à moins que quelqu'un en ai une de coté   :Rolling Eyes: 

Cependant je reste étonné de kde, j'aurai pensé une gestion plus "poussé" du dualscreen.

Je pense donc rester sous xfce est éventuellement essayer d'intégrer un dock genre cairo-dock.

----------

## nutsi

Yop,

étant possesseur d'un laptop 15", j'ai aujourd'hui fait l'acquisition d'un écran 24", et je me suis dis que afficher des workspaces différents par moniteur serait une bonne chose.

Je suis donc tombé sur ce window manager : https://github.com/BurntSushi/wingo je n'ai pas encore pu tester mais ça ne saurait tarder.

----------

## Syl20

 *jotake wrote:*   

> Je m'explique:
> 
> Bureau n°1, écran de gauche firefox en plein écran et écran de droite un terminal.
> 
> Si je passe sur le bureau 2, le terminal sur l'écran de droite disparait... 

 

Un peu hors-sujet, et ça ne répondra peut-être pas à tous tes besoins, mais si tu as besoin d'afficher quelques fenêtres sur tous les bureaux virtuels, devilspie pourrait te convenir.

----------

